# speakerphone issue on stock



## m0d3rndayhippie (Nov 23, 2011)

I recently went back to stock and whenever on the speaker phone the other line would just hear constant echoes and I could not find a work around. This was obviously frustrating so I put cm7 back and what do you know. Works flawless again. How does HTC and Verizon get away with things of this matter so often? Not right. Pissed customer who feels he shouldn't have to hack his phone for it to work as a phone.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Because simply put Verizon is an evil corperation that cares nothing about their customers. You sign your life away for two years and your set aside. That's it. Remember, Verizon is in the business of service not devices. Yeah they sell devices and are partners in some cases but when it comes down to it they sell lte.that's why their commercials rarely show what the phone can do its just glitz and glamour to get you on contract and that's it. But that's y we have such a great community and devs. We have to take care of our selves.


----------



## m0d3rndayhippie (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeah man thank God for cyanogen mod and bamf Dev teams and etc. all devs deserve pat on the back if not that times a million. I've installed cm on friends phone who have no idea what rooting even is and they are blown away. I just feel like that's the problem with the people this day and age. People just accept whatever and its a serious problem I have seen as I have been going through my college experience. If I'm paying monthly, and close to a grand for a phone, that shit should be tested so much that the testers fingers almost fall off, and clearly, considering the amount of problems w htc on stock this was not done. A few examples, speakerphone issue obviously, texts doubling letters, words, etc upon receiving messages while typing. The news app flashes bad when u scroll up and down thru the summary of an article. Friend stream pictures do not load most of the time, or simply load for a second and then disappear leaving no work around. Don't take it as I'm going nuts and bashing htc. This is what should have been sent to their company manager millions of times since the day the phone was released. And I'm not butt sore over this its just not acceptable in terms of my standards.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Very true. The system is tushy backwards. We should be going to the OEM to pick the device we want then choose the carrier we want. That way everyone is responsable for there own product. There's no accountability. Why do we have to go to a service provider to pick a device? Then they all throw their hands in the air and say its not our fault its their fault as they come out with ten new devices that again don't live up to the specs. But by then were locked in for two years spinning in circles looking for some accountability when all we want is a good user experience at fair prices backed by a fair guarentee


----------



## m0d3rndayhippie (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeah man its just not right they should not be able to release phones with this amount of issues, unless they wanna drop the price to somewhere fair but in my opinion a cell phone that doesn't text right or make calls right, out of the box, then it basically is not a cell phone, more of a brick with internet access lol


----------

